# electronics question please



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I know this is a computer thread, but I wish it would change to "electronics" thread.

I want to buy my 91 yr old mother a 19" (or less so it will fit in her bedroom) digital TV. She has the old analogue with converter box, but once we installed the box, she lost her favorite channel. 

Where she lives, there are two stores that sell DTVs -- one small local shop and Walmart. My understanding, however, is that Walmart sells reconditioned TVs. Does anyone know if that is accurate?

Also, would love suggestions/advice on models, specs. We don't want bells and whistles -- just a nice, flat screen TV for her.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

She probably lost her favorite channel because that channel isn't broadcasting on your local digital transponder. If the reason you're considering a new digital TV is to get that channel, I think you will have no more luck getting it with a new digital TV than with the converter box. The converter box should pickup everything a digital TV can see.

In your situation, I would call the TV station and describe your location and problem. They may not be aware of the situation, and they also may have an alternate solution.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If its recondioned with is required to say so, Either way if its reconditioned it should have the same warranty as new. Dont know what your timeline is but tigerdirect is having a HDTV and monitor sale. Ends friday night.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info. The public TV station is broadcast statewide -- there are several channels very close by. I'm not sure what a "local digital responder" is but seems to me it would. They have certainly advertised it enough.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Doc said:


> Thanks for the info. The public TV station is broadcast statewide -- there are several channels very close by. I'm not sure what a "local digital responder" is but seems to me it would. They have certainly advertised it enough.


The transponder is your local transmitter, which relays the signal to local viewers. It may be that it's not being transmitted locally due to some glitch. If the digital signal is being transmitted the converter box should pick it up.

My concern is that you might make an investment in a new digital TV but still not see the channel you like. Maybe you could ask a neighbor if they can get that channel.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Keep in mind transponders were NOT part required to go HD. They will need to be upgraded to take an HD signal from a remote location then send it out analog instead of the old analog to analog conversion.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm sorry. I just don't understand the lingo. Let me see if my reasoning is clear: just because I purchase a DTV doesn't mean my mother will get the station signal. It has nothing to do with it. 

Correct?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well also some think that ALL Digital Signals are High Def. And that is not the case at all. Many are not, they are just Digital and broadcasting in standard 480i and that includes many Public Broadcasting stations. Some are but most are not in HD which is at least 720p with the better ones at 1080i.
So many are just converting their analog into digital and not doing HD at all. So this is really what it is, Not all digital stations are in HD, but ALL HD Signals are digital.
Just like our local weather channel which is on 24/7. It IS Digital, BUT it is not in HD, nor is it set up for widescreen either. as it is still using the 4:3 ratio~, As many stations are still using.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Doc said:


> I'm sorry. I just don't understand the lingo. Let me see if my reasoning is clear: just because I purchase a DTV doesn't mean my mother will get the station signal. It has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Correct?


What I'm saying is that the converter should pickup everything that a DTV can pickup, so if you aren't getting her favorite channel with the converter it's not likely that the DTV will be able to get it either.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

OK, here's my experience with digital TV: first, the digital transmission is a slightly shorter range signal than analog, and therefore if you're on the extreme edge of the analog station broadcast range, you may be just completely out of range of the digital broadcast. When I set the DTV converter box on my little 19" CRT TV, i immediately noticed that I couldn't get channel 8 through the digital converter box; they're putting out 3 sub-channels, but they're throttling the power to the digital antennas and therefore making it tough for people to get the signal. When I called the local broadcast station and asked them, the guy on the phone (the station manager) said "I understand your frustration, but I also remind you that we're funded solely by pledges from our viewers. Because of a lack of funding, we can't run the (_digital_) transmitter at full power. when the DTV switch has completed, we'll take the analog transmitter down (physically off the tower) and bring the digital transmitter up to full power. I'd appreciate your patience in the mean time, and ask that you consider making a pledge; any amount will help." I hung up as he finished the sentence; rather rude, but oh well... the point is, if this is a non-commercial TV station, they may be too short on funds to work both broadcasts at full power; the same may very well be true for the repeaters. I'm afraid I can't help you in determining if it's the station itself, or a repeater, but at least I put what I know out there.


----------

